# My Herma Le Lams



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi everyone ths is my herma Le Mans valjoux movement works apart from the chrono functions the pushers are not the correct ones , any one have any ideas how I can get hold of some chrono buttons

Sorry about the photo etc still learning I am a forum virgin lol


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

That's very funky, I like it a lot. You will probably struggle finding exactly the same pushers though it maybe worth checking cousins. If you ever decide to part with it first dibs!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I am at a bit of a loose end I don't no weather to keep it and try to get the pushers or sell it uummm


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

A condundrum indeed. Well if you do part with it, drop me a line


----------

